# "Rogue One: a Star Wars story" (official trailer released for Dec. 2016 movie)



## CougarKing (7 Apr 2016)

The story of this film is said to come before the events of "Episode 4/Star Wars: a New Hope", or the destruction of the first Deathstar.

Rogue One: A Star Wars story (trailer)

Yahoo Movies



> *‘Rogue One: A Star Wars Story’ First Trailer Is Here!*
> Yahoo Movies Staff
> April 7, 2016
> 
> ...


----------



## brihard (7 Apr 2016)

I'm really looking forward to this. I've been a Star Wars nerd pretty much my whole life, and I love the different tack theyre taking with this one. Some of the production crew (photography, effects) did stuff like Zero Dark Thirty, Black Hawk Down, Saving Private yan, and Gladiator. Theyre going for a more boots on the ground' look on this one. Should be awesome.


----------



## jollyjacktar (7 Apr 2016)

Agreed, looks appealing.


----------



## CBH99 (7 Apr 2016)

How is a whole new Star Wars movie coming out, and this is the first any of us nerds have heard of it!?

I have enough spare time on my hands, I like to think I have a pretty good grip on when the new Star Treks, Star Wars, etc - movies are coming out.  Did this one get completely and totally eclipsed by the big release a few months ago?

Looks awesome, can't wait.


----------



## dapaterson (7 Apr 2016)

Brihard said:
			
		

> I'm really looking forward to this. I've been a Star Wars nerd pretty much my whole life, and I love the different tack theyre taking with this one. Some of the production crew (photography, effects) did stuff like Zero Dark Thirty, Black Hawk Down, Saving Private yan, and Gladiator. Theyre going for a more boots on the ground' look on this one. Should be awesome.



Unless you got the special Boba Fett action figure by sending in proofs-of-purchase for other figures back in the late '70s, you will always be Padwan, never Master.

(I never got it.  My friend who also had the Death Star playset, including the trash compactor with foam trash and a dianoga, did get it)


----------



## AbdullahD (7 Apr 2016)

This looks good, ill be going hopefully 

can't wait


----------



## Lumber (7 Apr 2016)

CBH99 said:
			
		

> How is a whole new Star Wars movie coming out, and this is the first any of us nerds have heard of it!?
> 
> I have enough spare time on my hands, I like to think I have a pretty good grip on when the new Star Treks, Star Wars, etc - movies are coming out.  Did this one get completely and totally eclipsed by the big release a few months ago?
> 
> Looks awesome, can't wait.



I take offence, good Sir!

I was well aware that this was coming. When Disney purchased Lucas Arts a couple years ago, they announced that they would be making 3 sequels to the original trilogy, as well as 3 stand-alone movies. The would be releasing the sequels every 2 years or so, with the stand-alones in between.  Basically, 6-8 years of near solid Star Wars movie releases.


----------



## Haggis (7 Apr 2016)

No Jar-Jar?

It already sucks.


----------



## sidemount (7 Apr 2016)

The trailer reminds me a bit of how the originals were filmed and the new force awakens was done. Not all cgi'ed to hell like 1, 2, and 3
Could be good.....number 8 should be filming right now as well


----------



## brihard (7 Apr 2016)

Haggis said:
			
		

> No Jar-Jar?
> 
> It already sucks.



Kindly slam a car door on yourself, repeatedly.


----------



## CougarKing (8 Apr 2016)

CBH99 said:
			
		

> How is a whole new Star Wars movie coming out, and this is the first any of us nerds have heard of it!?



It's a spinoff that's supposed to stand alone. Of course it would be eclipsed by the main movies. There were already whispers on the blogosphere/twittersphere about such a stand alone movie last year.


----------



## CBH99 (8 Apr 2016)

Lumber said:
			
		

> I take offence, good Sir!
> 
> I was well aware that this was coming. When Disney purchased Lucas Arts a couple years ago, they announced that they would be making 3 sequels to the original trilogy, as well as 3 stand-alone movies. The would be releasing the sequels every 2 years or so, with the stand-alones in between.  Basically, 6-8 years of near solid Star Wars movie releases.




Well h.o.l.y. s**t...tonight feels like Christmas time all over again   :nod:


----------



## CougarKing (18 Apr 2016)

A young Han Solo for "Rogue One"?

Deadline.com



> *Alden Ehrenreich Emerges As Front-Runner For Han Solo Film*
> 
> deadline.com
> April 13, 2016
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (21 Aug 2016)

2nd official trailer out:

Star Wars: Rogue One (2nd official trailer)


----------



## dimsum (21 Aug 2016)

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> 2nd official trailer out:
> 
> Star Wars: Rogue One (2nd official trailer)



Pfft.  Clearly the better one is this (the Beastie Boys remix)   

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMmiNeVrbDk


----------



## jollyjacktar (21 Aug 2016)

Much better with Beastie.

This teaser trailer looks good too.

Kenobi: A Star Wars Story teaser    https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vf0OfAH1bk8


----------



## Spencer100 (22 Aug 2016)

Fan trailer, looks like a nice try.


----------



## dimsum (14 Oct 2016)

Final trailer:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sC9abcLLQpI


----------



## AbdullahD (14 Oct 2016)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Final trailer:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sC9abcLLQpI



That looks awesome


----------



## Remius (14 Oct 2016)

AbdullahD said:
			
		

> That looks awesome



I doubt it will ever come close to Emprie Strikes Back, but...it looks like it will come very very close.


----------



## CougarKing (16 Dec 2016)

Thread bumped for anyone who wants to share what they think about the movie since it opened last night...

Please put a "spoiler alert" above your posts if you can't restrain yourself from spilling the details of the movie.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (16 Dec 2016)




----------



## Remius (16 Dec 2016)

The Death Star plans are NOT in the main computer.  

That much is for sure.


----------



## dapaterson (16 Dec 2016)

Well, per the original Star Wars (before it was Episode IV or "A New Hope") - "Many Bothans Died to Bring Us this Information"


----------



## dangerboy (16 Dec 2016)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Well, per the original Star Wars (before it was Episode IV or "A New Hope") - "Many Bothans Died to Bring Us this Information"



Turning into super nerd, that was from Return of the Jedi, talking about the second Death Star


----------



## dapaterson (16 Dec 2016)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> Turning into super nerd, that was from Return of the Jedi, talking about the second Death Star



"Turning into".  Yes.  We'll go with that


----------



## Remius (16 Dec 2016)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> Turning into super nerd, that was from Return of the Jedi, talking about the second Death Star



Give me your lunch money.


----------



## dapaterson (16 Dec 2016)

Remius said:
			
		

> Give me your lunch money.



This is not the lunch money you are looking for.


----------



## MARS (16 Dec 2016)

Saw it this morning.  Needs more Jar Jar in it


----------



## dapaterson (16 Dec 2016)

MARS said:
			
		

> Saw it this morning.  Needs more Jar Jar in it


----------



## Retired AF Guy (16 Dec 2016)

MARS said:
			
		

> Needs more Jar Jar in it



May you spend eternity stuck in the stomach of a Sarlacc!!


----------



## daftandbarmy (16 Dec 2016)

dapaterson said:
			
		

>



I'm sure Ewan McGregor is still regretting that movie.


----------



## brihard (17 Dec 2016)

Saw it tonight. I was absolutely blown away. This was the prequel we wanted and deserved. Very different and darker feel on this one, and it worked.


----------



## Biohazardxj (17 Dec 2016)

I had tickets to see it today but the weather was too bad to drive to the theater.  There goes 20 bucks down the drain.  Guess I will try again tomorrow.  Oh and in my humble opinion, Episode IV was the best of the three.


----------



## Remius (21 Dec 2016)

Saw it but wanted to wait a bit before commenting. 

It's a pretty good film.  It isn't as swashbuckling as the others and it is certainly darker than any of the films before it.  As people have mentioned it is akin to a war movie.  It has that feel.  The action/battle scenes are awesome.

Plenty of cameos and easter eggs throughout.  For hardcore fans you'll recognise many minor characters from a new hope and makes for an awesome tie in. There are also a few eastereggs for those that are familiar with the expanded universe from the Clone Wars and Star Wars REBELS series. 

Vader. Badass.  Just go see the film to get what I want to say about him. 

Empire Strikes Back is still the best one in my mind but this one does justice to the franchise.

I also love how everything is so retro right down to the sideburns, mustaches and equipment from a new hope.


----------

